# My First Fusee Endeavour!



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

After picking up a fusee on Sales Corner, I thought that I would just keep it as a non running example of something that ran a couple of hundred years ago.................................... but curiosity got the better of me!










Chain peeping out indicating the problems to come!










Balance and cover off and the bottom end of the staff has disappeared somewhere!










More pics to follow:-

The fusee click has worn into the underside of the gear and is slipping when pressure is applied.

The catastrophic failure of the fusee chain has sheared the balance staff (you may be able to spot the damage around the aperture for the staff in pic 3. (pics of staff to follow when I get camera going again)

I may never get it to run again but I'm not going to give up on it just yet. My bad back is severely limiting my "tinkering" now but I'll keep having a little "bash" (probably not the best term to use in watch fettling).

After a couple of hundred years, this watch will have seen lots of "fixers" (judging by all the "spannering" marks).

I'm having a fun time though!

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Last pics of fusee and click:-



















Can you see how the click has "underworn" the wheel. I may be able to "shave the wheel underside as there is lots of "meat" left on the teeth. More fun nights in!

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

THAT WAS QUICK!!!!

Glad your having fun with it. I wasn't brave enough to touch this one!!!.

Hope you Fix as it is a lovely movement, even if not a good decorative piece, i have one that completely shot but i keep just as its attractive


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not brave Thomas, I'm just curious! :yes:

Cheers, :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike, I really hope you get it working. Those fusees really are treasures. I have one on my ever expanding wish list :yes:


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Will you have to replace the chain? If so do you need to use one of those link removers you get for bike chains just a lot smaller!?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that I have managed to locate a complete chain with both ends intact (Phew!). :thumbup: I presume that it would be a drill and rivet job otherwise. :sweatdrop: I've read up on it in my De Carle book of words and it looks very fiddly (but what isn't!). I've also found a balance staff but won't know if it is the correct size until the postie gets here with it. It will give my back time to recover! :yes:

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Interesting vid (part 3 of 3)

Making a Fusee

Mike


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Mike, when you've finished yours, feel free to have a look at this bad boy for me:










I would repair it myself, but I can't see where the battery goes... :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

"I would repair it myself, but I can't see where the battery goes... :lol:"

You just need a set of jump leads! 

But seriously, when those chains let go, they can really kick some butt on the way!

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Another link to a repair similar to the one my watch needs. :great:

LINK

You may have to click around to get the link to work the PDF file. (Click on Righting the wrongs - then open document - You may need to use a different viewer ie. Adobe to view the document. - It's worth the hassle though)

Amazing stuff.

Mike


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm expecting a fusee in the post from my uncle. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for useful tips. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

There is an excellent section in De Carle's "Practical Watch Repairing" on "The English Lever". :thumbup:

Well worth a read for tips. :yes:

Mike


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

still kicking myself for not nabbing it when i saw it!....

it would be good just to have it on display..

Good luck with it, awaiting an outcome of the post.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Browsing for parts at the mo'. It's been stood a long while, so a few more weeks won't harm. I'mm taking plenty of deep breaths! :yes: :sweatdrop:

Mike


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

jnash said:


> still kicking myself for not nabbing it when i saw it!....
> 
> it would be good just to have it on display..
> 
> Good luck with it, awaiting an outcome of the post.


you have Pm


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Any chance of a photograph of the dial?

From what we've seen so far I would guess early - mid 18th century.

It is possible to repair FusÃ©e chains with ordinary tools, though it is extreemly fiddley.

The chain alternates between single links and links in pairs, and it is only designed to flex in one plane.

I did it by levering open a pair of links with a particuarly sharp screwdriver, leaving a pin on which to "hang" the single link at the end of the other part of the chain. I drilled out the hole in that link, hung it on the pin, and clamped it back together with some G.P.O. pliars which have a flat-to-flat region which closes well. And all using an old projector lens; before I got my eyeglass at a model railway exhibition.

The screw device at top left in photo. 6 is the earlier type of Set-Up (Barrow regulator?). It is also significant that the Third Wheel is below(abs) the Contrate Wheel, rather than recessed into the Top Plate as in later Watches.

Later Watches also include what I can only suppose is a steel "Guard Pin" (my term) to protect the escapement from the Chain. None of my Verges (17?? - 1836) have this Pin, while all of my Lever FusÃ©es (186x - 1896) have it.


----------

